# Bregenzerachschlucht



## fmk (12. Mai 2013)

Kennt jemand den Weg durch die Bregenzerachschlucht (im Grund der Schlucht in Fließrichtung rechts der Bregenzer Ach) von Kennelbach nach Egg? Interessieren würde mich, ob man da überhaupt fahren darf (dort ist wohl Naturschutzgebiet; ich wäre ggf. sonntags unterwegs und habe keine Lust auf Theater) und ob sich der Weg bergauf lohnt. Zur Not gäbe es ja eine Asphalt-Alternative auf der anderen Flussseite über Buch.

Leider gibt hier die Sufu überhaupt nichts  her. Im Voraus schon mal danke für Euere Antworten.

Micha


----------



## Hofbiker (12. Mai 2013)

fmk schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Weg durch die Bregenzerachschlucht (im Grund der Schlucht in Fließrichtung rechts der Bregenzer Ach) von Kennelbach nach Egg? Interessieren würde mich, ob man da überhaupt fahren darf (dort ist wohl Naturschutzgebiet; ich wäre ggf. sonntags unterwegs und habe keine Lust auf Theater) und ob sich der Weg bergauf lohnt. Zur Not gäbe es ja eine Asphalt-Alternative auf der anderen Flussseite über Buch.
> 
> Leider gibt hier die Sufu überhaupt nichts  her. Im Voraus schon mal danke für Euere Antworten.
> 
> Micha



Vielleicht hilft dir das! 

http://www.vol.at/egg/radweg-im-achtal-wird-wirklichkeit/3067020

http://www.bike-gui.de/bikeguide start.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (12. Mai 2013)

fmk schrieb:


> Interessieren würde mich, ob man da überhaupt fahren darf



*Ja, da darf man fahren. Der Weg verfällt allerdings jedes Jahr mehr, aber mit ein wenig schieben und Klettern geht es meistens schon.*

*Auf der alten Bahnstrecke






Stark einsturzgefährdeter Tunnel.





Noch einer.





Eine von 2 Brücken.*





*Die 2te (kurz vor dem Campinplatz) ist leider vor einiger Zeit abgebrochen und nur mit mühe zu meistern,
auch kann es durch Hangrutsche/Abgänge im arg nassen Frühjahr zu schwer Überwindbahren Hindernissen kommen. Ich kann Dir keine Garantie geben, dass die Strecke heute so passierbar ist.*


.


----------



## fmk (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo Hofbiker und beuze1,

herzlichen Dank für Euere Antworten und die wertvollen Infos, damit habt Ihr mir sehr geholfen. 

Einen Versuch ist das allemal wert, auch wenn  der erste Tunnel nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend wirkt. Da fängt das Abenteuer gleich nach dem Bodensee an. Wenn's gar nicht geht, kann man ja immer noch umkehren und wieder ins Rheintal runter.

Gruß und noch mal danke
Micha


----------



## beuze1 (13. Mai 2013)

fmk schrieb:


> Einen Versuch ist das allemal wert,



*Ja, auf jeden fall. Und gib bitte ein kleines Feedback der Tour.*

.


----------



## mystic83 (13. Mai 2013)

Wenn von kennelbach aus fährst ist mit klettern usw schon was möglich! absolut ungepflegt, hangrutschungen haben viel zerstört! War das letzte mal vor 3jahren oder so und da war's schon schlimm aber machbar! Ab doren kein Problem wird glaub sogar als fixer Radweg gebaut dort! 

http://www.vol.at/geh-und-radweg-im-achtal-bauarbeiten-starten-im-oktober/3369611


----------



## fmk (14. Mai 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Und gib bitte ein kleines Feedback der Tour.*
> 
> .



Klar, mach ich gern. Kann aber noch etwas dauern, da ich erst im Juli fahren will.

Viele Grüße 
Micha


----------



## fmk (9. Juli 2013)

Derzeit nicht zu empfehlen. Das Hochwasser im Juni hat enorme Schäden hinterlassen.  Rotachbrücke ist teilweise weggerissen und abgesackt. Bin zwar durchgekommen,  aber sehr grenzwertig. Oberhalb des Campingplatzes werden Weg und 2 Brücken gerade repariert.  Die kleine Brücke kann man umgehen,  bei der größeren schreibe ich besser nicht wie ich's gemacht habe.


----------



## bikebazi (6. November 2014)

servus zusammen!

ich mach mich grade an die planung für unseren alpencross 2015 

startpunkt könnte evtl. bregenz sein - deshalb möchte ich hier die frage nach der befahrbarkeit der strecke des bregenzer wäldlebähnle erneuern. wie siehts denn aktuell mit den abbruchstellen aus, wie mit den tunnels? darf man überhaupt noch fahren, oder ist schon abgesperrt? 

oder lieber gleich die finger weg lassen, und andersrum planen? 

danke für eure kommentare und gruß vom bodensee


----------



## Hofbiker (6. November 2014)

@bikebazi
Meines Wissen nach ist der Weg nur von Doren bis Egg ausgebaut. Die Strecke Kennelbach - Doren ist noch in Planung. Alternative ist du nimmst den Radweg über Buch dort hinunter zur Ache nach Bozenau über den Radweg weiter!

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter!


----------



## beuze1 (6. November 2014)

bikebazi schrieb:


> wie siehts denn aktuell mit den abbruchstellen aus, wie mit den tunnels?



*z.Z ist der Weg in tadellosem MTB-zustand *
Bilder sind vom Oktober





*Die Abbruchstellen wurden entschärft 





Und man kommt zügig durch 





Und auch die 2 Tunnel werden noch ne ganze weile halten.





Einzig die abgesackte Brücke bremst ein wenig.





Das kann sich natürlich auch ganz schnell wieder ändern, besonders über den Winter. Auch ein paar Tage Regen können den Trail
ganz schnell in eine gewaltige Plackerei verwandeln, da die ganze Strecke permanent von Erdrutschen bedroht ist. 3-4 umgestürzte Bäume
können ein Durchkommen auf dem durchgehend schmalem Weg unmöglich machen.*

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fmk (7. November 2014)

Sieht ja schon wieder gut aus. Bei mir letztes Jahr war der Trail bis zum Campingplatz Bozenau eine leichte Plackerei, weil man doch relativ oft auf- und absteigen musste. Aber nicht weiter schlimm, die Tragepassagen bis zur Brücke waren allesamt harmlos und es sind ja nur gut 7 km, die größtenteils fahrbar sind und auch Spaß machen. Die Brücke selbst ist - dem Bild nach zu urteilen - unverändert. Wenn ihr zu zweit seid und Euch die Räder reichen könnt, geht das schon. Meine Solo-Kletterei mit sperrigem Handgepäck war dagegen etwas blöd.

Wirklich Körner hat dann der Weg zwischen Campingplatz Bozenau und Egg gekostet, und das bei fast NULL Höhengewinn. Das lag daran, dass über weite Strecken der feine Schotter schon flächig verteilt, aber noch nicht verdichtet war. Aber inzwischen soll der Weg ja fertig sein.

Falls Du Richtung Arlberg weiter willst: Zwischen Schoppernau und Schröcken geht größtenteils nur die Straße. Die würde ich mir definitiv nicht mehr antun - zumindest nicht gerade sonntags. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Hofbiker (8. November 2014)

Oder er fährt in Schröcken auf der alten Strasse Richtung Hochtannberg und biegt nach ca. 2 Kilometer und nimmt den Weg in Richtung Auenfelder und weiter in Richtung Oberlech.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (26. August 2015)

Hallo! 
Kommt man da noch durch? 
Will am Samstag von der Eurobike Richtung Sonthofen.


----------



## Bezauerin (28. August 2015)

Hallo!

Bin gerade heute von Bezau über den Radweg und über die alte Bahntrasse nach Kennelbach zur Arbeit gefahren.
Der Weg ist im Moment sehr verwachsen und manchmal muss man klettern bzw. das Rad schieben damit man weiter kommt.
Ging aber ansonsten recht gut.

LG


----------



## beuze1 (28. August 2015)

Danke für die Meldung muß ich auch mal wieder fahren


----------



## Hofbiker (30. August 2015)

Bezauerin schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bin gerade heute von Bezau über den Radweg und über die alte Bahntrasse nach Kennelbach zur Arbeit gefahren.
> Der Weg ist im Moment sehr verwachsen und manchmal muss man klettern bzw. das Rad schieben damit man weiter kommt.
> ...



Servus Bezauerin,

Wie lange war die Zeit von Egg bis Kennelbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bezauerin (31. August 2015)

Hallo Tobias,
von Egg bis Kennelbach hab ich ca. 1,5 Stunden gebraucht, aber ich bin auch nicht die Schnellste 
LG


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (1. September 2015)

Ich und mein Bruder sind jetzt auch wie geplant am Samstag durch. Mit Zeltausrüstung etwas anstrengend - aber landschaftlich wunderschön und man kann da toll Baden 
Da ist die Geschichte und Streckenzustand der Bregenzerwaldbahn gut dokumentiert :
http://www.bregenzerwaldbahn-frueher-heute.at/320_Kennelbach_Doren_neu.htm


----------



## Bezauerin (27. April 2016)

Hallo 
weiß jemand wie die Strecke momentan aussieht?
LG


----------



## Hofbiker (27. April 2016)

Als Wälder/In würde ich mich in der Region Vorderwald Egg-Kennelbach bei lokal Heros  erkundigen. Da wirst bessere Antworten erhalten als hier im Forum.

LG nach Bezau


----------



## isartrails (22. August 2017)

Würde auch gerne den aktuellen Zustand des Weges erfragen.
Bin grad am Planen einen Bregenzerwald-Montafon-Durchquerung.
Wo findet man denn die local heroes, die was wissen?
Start: Bregenz; Ziel: Montafon, Ort mit Bahnanschluss.
Bin für Input dankbar.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (22. August 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne den aktuellen Zustand des Weges erfragen.
> Bin grad am Planen einen Bregenzerwald-Montafon-Durchquerung.
> Wo findet man denn die local heroes, die was wissen?
> Start: Bregenz; Ziel: Montafon, Ort mit Bahnanschluss.
> Bin für Input dankbar.


Hi Isartrails,
also wenn dein Ziel im Montafon Schruns/Tschagguns ist, kommst mit der Bahn nach Bludenz, und dort Richtung Bodensee !
Bin zwar kein Local, aber regelmässig mit der Familie im Montafon


----------



## isartrails (23. August 2017)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> wenn dein Ziel im Montafon Schruns/Tschagguns ist, kommst mit der Bahn nach Bludenz, und dort Richtung Bodensee !
> Bin zwar kein Local, aber regelmässig mit der Familie im Montafon


Danke, der Teil der Recherche wäre der einfachere: wie ich mit der Bahn aus dem Montafon wieder an den Bodensee komme, da wär ich auch dank Tante Gugl selber draufgekommen. 
Ich suche hier nach verwertbaren Infos, wie ich mit dem Bike von Bregenz entlang der Bregenzerach durch den Bregenzer Wald bis ins Montafon komme.


----------



## Hofbiker (23. August 2017)

@isartrails hätte vielleicht eine interessante Alternative. siehe PN


----------



## bikebazi (23. August 2017)

die aktuelle beschaffenheit des bahnwegs müssen die locals mitteilen - kann ich nix dazu beitragen...

falls da nichts kommt:
von bregenz kurz südlich nach dornbirn radeln, dann durch die rappenlochschlucht hoch zur weißenfluhalpe. vor der alpe kann man auch rechts über rohralpe und schnellvorsäß radeln, und dann (ab hier nur recherche - bin ich nicht mehr selbst gefahren!!) über einen trail wieder runter an die bregenzerach nach ach / mellau...

ab mellau durch das mellental hoch über die kanisfluh (roßstellenalpe / alpengasthof edelweiß) rüber queren nach au/schoppernau...
weiter an der bregenzerach bis schröcken. dann über den auenfeldsattel bis nach lech.

von lech hoch zum spullersee und über den trail der batziggalpe runter nach klösterle.

von dort mit der bahn zurück nach bregenz.

so war letztes jahr meine planung, wenn ich's jetzt aus dem kopf noch richtig zusammengewurschtelt hab... 
die locals dürfen gerne kommentare / verbesserungen dazu abgeben... vielleicht fahr ich's heuer ja auch noch... 

gruß bikebazi


----------



## isartrails (23. August 2017)

Klingt interessant, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal genauer auf der Karte studieren. Vielen Dank!


bikebazi schrieb:


> ... von lech hoch zum spullersee und über den trail der batziggalpe runter nach klösterle.


Den Abschnitt kann ich als ziemlich genial bestätigen. Hab ich erst vor einem Monat gemacht.
Viel besser als das Gewürge runter von der Freiburger Hütte (Rauhes Joch). Einigermaßen sicher Singletrailfahren sollte man allerdings können.

Was die Locals anbelangt, frage ich mich, ob es welche gibt und in welchen Foren sie sich rumtreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (24. August 2017)

bikebazi schrieb:


> so war letztes jahr meine planung, wenn ich's jetzt aus dem kopf noch richtig zusammengewurschtelt hab...
> ... vielleicht fahr ich's heuer ja auch noch...


@bikebazi
So, habe jetzt mal aufgrund deiner Angaben versucht, eine mögliche Strecke zusammenzuklicken.
Ist alles am PC gebastelt, nichts selber gefahren.
Gefällt mir schonmal ganz gut. Was mich etwas stört, ist die Fahrt auf der Strasse nach Schröcken.
Und wie du auf die Kanisfluh hochkommst, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Scheint ne steile Kiste zu sein. Möglicherweise ist der Track so falsch. Befördert eigentlich die Bahn Biker?
Der Übergang über den Auenfeldsattel bringt einen schon gefährlich nahe an die Lechler Highsociety. Mir wär der Übergang über den Schadonapass und Biberacher Hütte ins Große Walsertal sympathischer (welchen ich im zweiten Vorschlag hier unten verarbeitet habe), weil man da im Wäldler Ambiente bliebe.

Die ursprüngliche Idee mit der Anfahrt durch die Schlucht der Bregenzerach hat mich aber nicht losgelassen, so dass ich eine zweite Version ausgetüftelt habe, in die ich Streckenvorschläge aus Internet-Portalen zu was durchgängigem verwurstet hab (da sind vermutlich einige Streckenabschnitte Quatsch). Ansehen kannst ihn dir ja mal trotzdem.
Ist ein Verlauf mit sehr vielen Unbekannten: Die Schlucht zwischen Kennelbach und Egg weiß scheint's keiner so recht, in welchem Zustand sie ist. Der Übergang nach Bezau weiß ich auch nicht, ob das sinnvoll ist. Der Abschnitt von Mellau entlang des Mellenbachs und dann über Hintermellenalpe, Sünsalpe und Portlaalpe sieht mir auch im oberen Bereich sehr nach Wanderung aus. Der Abschnitt von Damüls nach Au rechtsseitig des Bachs hat möglicherweise ein paar Bergaufpassagen drin, von denen ich nicht weiß, ob sie fahrbar sind.
Von der Biberacher Hütte (war ich schonmal) gibt's zwei Abstiege, einen nach Westen über die Ischgarneidalpe (halb ich manches schieben müssen) und den anderen nach Südosten zur Unteren Schellenalpe (möglicherweise auch nicht wirklich gut fahrbar).
Reizen würde mich die Wiederauffahrt aus dem Großen Walsertal Richtung Klesenza- und Laguzalpe, sowie der Übergang über die Lange Furka zum Formarinsee. Da gibt's aber wahrscheinlich wieder einiges zum Schieben.
An der Freiburger Hütte hätte man dann die Wahl: entweder die tausendfach abgerittene Heckmair-Variante übers Raue Joch oder den spassigen Umweg über den Spullersee. Im Klostertal gäb's neben dem ebenso allseits bekannten Kristbergsattel noch die weniger bekannte Alternative Sonnenkopf. Ist aber ein steiler Klump, der einen mächtig ärgern kann.
Die Abfahrt über die Wasserstubenalpen hat sich (beim letztenmal) nicht wirklich gelohnt (alles Forststrasse) und ob man am letzten Tag noch Lust darauf hat sein Bike übers Muttjöchle zu schleppen, nur um dann verblocktes S3-Gelände hinunterzustolpern, wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln.

Und dann habe ich hier noch ein paar Streckensegmente zusammengetragen, um die man einen Cross möglicherweise erweitern kann.
Ist aber im Grunde nur Spielmaterial.

So, und jetzt schau ich mir noch die im Montafon beworbene Runde um den Itonskopf etwas genauer an. Möglicherweise kann man davon noch was hineinstückeln. Soll dort den einzig legalen Singletrail geben...

Wenn die Planung zu was sinnvollem voranschreitet, dann würde ich das gerne noch diesen Spätsommer/Herbst realisieren. Muss aber erstmal recherchieren, wie es mit Hütten, Bergbahnen usw. aussieht.


----------



## bikebazi (28. August 2017)

@isartrails 
servus! da hast dir ja ganz schön mühe gemacht - danke dafür!

rauf auf die kanisfluh: in der tat sieht das ganz schön zapfig aus  meine planung war damals, direkt am mellenbach hochzufahren (wie deine 2. variante), und dann links ab in einem kleinen bogen über lindachalpe, hauseralpe, möselealpe, wildguntenalpe zur rossstelle (bergstation seilbahn). von da aus weiter wie dein 1. track. das ist glaub ich auch die offizielle kanisfluhrunde - wobei die wohl von einigen auch andersrum gefahren wird... (google: "rund um die kansifluh").

soviel im moment - arbeit ruft  den rest schau ich mir die tage nochmal an - jedenfalls schon mal danke für deine mühe! 

gruß


----------



## bikebazi (29. August 2017)

die itonskopfrunde bin ich vor zwei jahren gefahren... ist ganz nett, wobei mir der singletrail jetzt nicht soooo als der bringer in erinnerung ist. highlight für uns war die alpe latons - wunderbarer bergkäse! 

die runde wird im regelfall im uhrzeigersinn gefahren - in deiner (vermuteten) ost-west-richtung müsstest den großteil des trails halt bergauf mitnehmen... anfahrt entweder über sonnenkopf oder ab dalaas hoch über kristbergsattel rüber nach innerberg/botzis. da startet dann der trail im gegenuhrzeigersinn... musst aber selbst entscheiden, ob das für dich sinnvoll ist... ab botzis sind's etwa 3km und 400 hm single bergauf... danach ist's kein problem mehr, soweit ich mich erinnere...


----------



## bikebazi (29. August 2017)

die bergbahn mellau nimmt bikes mit: 
http://www.damuels-mellau.at/de/sommer/mountainbike

deine 2. version gefällt mir persönlich bisserl besser  

der übergang mellau-damüls ist vor dem portla-fürkele mit S3 getaggt... wird nicht jeder fahren, aber wohl machbar mit bisserl schieben/tragen... 

um die strasse nach schröcken zu umgehen, vielleicht ab damüls direkt nach süden abzweigen? z. b. der weg um das kleine damülser horn über die türtschalpe runter nach sonntag, und dann östlich entlang des lutzbachs wieder auf deinen track. alternativ westlich oder östlich um's breithorn auf den offiziellen bikewegen. da wird halt alles feldweg sein, teils durch's skigebiet... 

laguzalpe - formarinsee hab ich das gefunden: 
http://www.tourenspuren.at/laguz-formarinsee/


----------



## bikebazi (29. August 2017)

türtschalpe ist auch etwa 30 min schieben tragen auf schmalem weg, nach den angaben hier - aber wohl sehr schön... 
https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.41665.html


----------



## Kutti2010 (29. August 2017)

Hi, Danke für den Hinweis mit der Türtschalpe -das mache ich dann gleich mal.
Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab  - Kann jemand was zum Zustand der alten Strecke sagen von Kennelbach nach Doren. Ist das überhaupt noch pasierbar? Die letzten Bilder von 2011 da wa die Brücke bei Rotach ja schon abgerutscht. Wie viel kann man fahren, wie viel tragen?


----------



## isartrails (4. September 2017)

@bikebazi : Danke erstmal für den neuen Input. Bin erst jetzt von einem AX zurück und muss das erst einmal studieren.


----------



## beuze1 (8. September 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> Bin für Input dankbar.



Hallo isartrails,
_Guckst du
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-in-motion-touren-urlaub-sonstiges.539165/page-169#post-14771550

wenn du noch fragen hast, PN._


----------



## isartrails (8. September 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> _Guckst du
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-in-motion-touren-urlaub-sonstiges.539165/page-169#post-14771550_


Sehr schön, danke! Sieht spannend aus, aber definitiv nicht massenkompatibel.
Da ich eine Story drüber schreiben will, werde ich mich wohl doch lieber an die Dornbirner Ache halten müssen, sonst reisst mir der Redakteur den Kopf ab, bei so vielen "Durchfahrt verboten"-Schildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die_wade (6. Mai 2018)

Bin heute den Abschnitt zwischen Bozenau und Kennelbach gefahren. Die Brücke ist noch immer gesperrt wie auch die Tunnels, ist aber alles locker machbar. Unterwegs gibt es eine größere Tragepassage und 3-4 kleinere. Es ist aber nicht ungefährlich bei den Klettereinlagen. Würde den Weg nur empfehlen, wenn es wirklich trocken ist. Hab etwa 35-45 min für den Weg gebraucht. Nach dem zweiten Tunnel kommen keine großen Hürden mehr. Es ist aber ein wunderschöner Trail, größtenteils S1


----------



## isartrails (7. Mai 2018)

die_wade schrieb:


> ... ist aber alles locker machbar
> ... ist aber nicht ungefährlich


Also ich erkenne in deiner Beschreibung einen gewissen Widerspruch.
Habe den Weg im vergangenen Oktober ausprobiert (talauswärts), da ich den Zustand wegen einer Tour checken wollte, die ich zu veröffentlichen beabsichtigte.
Bin dann zu der Erkenntnis gelangt, dass man da niemanden reinschicken sollte. Zu viele Stellen, wo's böse ausgehen kann, wenn Murphy und Darwin gemeinsame Sache machen.


----------

